
Fukime - The Mobile Cloud Platform - Swizec
http://fukime.com/
======
georgemcbay
We now have a serious challenger in the race to one-up MunchOnMe for most
face-palmingly bad start-up name.

~~~
fossuser
Not to mention the typography choice on the home page even obscures the i.

~~~
darylteo
I'm pretty sure they did that on purpose.

------
Smirnoff
The name is hilarious. Probably the only reason I checked out the website.
Starting to think that it was done intentionally.

~~~
benatkin
It has the same vowel and consonant positions as heroku, too. I wonder how
long it will take them to get to the top of a google search for "fukime".
Right now it's a deviantART profile. :)

~~~
ebzlo
The names are Japanese (I don't know if they're actual Japanese words, but
they're certainly composed of Japanese characters).

Japanese words/sounds follow a consonant->vowel pattern: FU KI ME (fhoo-key-
meh) and HE RO KU (heh-roh-koo)

------
tadruj
Parse is definitely more versatile and targeted to power-users that don't have
time to implement server side ORM, user management, pushes & such. Very high-
tech.

Fukime might be more like candy machine for prototyping and developers who
want to make things happen quickly and just focus on client development.

------
udp
Looking at the example code :-

    
    
      Fukime f = new Fukime("your_app_id","your_app_secret");
    
      // Count stuff across all your apps.
      f.teller.global.increase("farms");
      f.teller.global.count("farms"); // get global farm counter
    

How secure is this? Wouldn't the "secret" be stored as plain text in the
binary?

~~~
palish
EDIT: Nevermind, I misunderstood the nature of Fukime. Fukimailife.

~~~
udp
Even then you could just put a breakpoint in the Fukime constructor and read
the raw string?

Heck, even if the authentication step was 100% secure, what's stopping a
malicious user from calling _increase("farms")_ on a previously authenticated
Fukime object? The Fukime instance is shown to have direct access to "global"
variables, so the user wouldn't be limited to screwing with their own data.

This kind of logic belongs server-side (and this obviously isn't a server-side
API, because the examples provided are for Android and iOS.)

~~~
palish
To what end? I guess they could troll your "mobile app installation counter"
if they really want to, but so what?

If someone wants to misrepresent how many times they've installed your app,
there's nothing you can do about it. (They could just uninstall then reinstall
over and over.)

Though... obviously they should only be able to mess with their _own_
statistics, not the global statistics.

~~~
udp
True that there's nothing terrible they can do when it's just statistics. The
obvious solution would be to remove the global variables altogether, so that
each user only has their own (from which the global versions are calculated).

That way, if the user was to do stupid things to their own variables, they
could just be removed when calculating the global ones.

------
metachris
I like these new hosted services for mobile apps, and believe this niche has
huge potential for growth and monetization.

First these services need to convince users to be able to trust them -- to be
in for the long run, and to do their job well. For me this assurance is
missing on fukime.com -- who are they, why can I trust them and the quality of
their product? Which is where I feel parse.com is one big step ahead -- being
in the YC batch and having raised more than $1M makes me believe they are all
in for it, and that they actually what they are doing!

Sidenote: I find it annoying to be asked to social share in order to get three
others to sign up, as a prerequesite for getting into the beta (after entering
my email).

------
swix
Great name, uhm...

~~~
16s
Is it pronounced "fuk eye me" or "fuk eee me"???

~~~
pwim
Following Japanese pronunciation rules, it would be fu-key-may (though like
Heroku, it isn't a real Japanese word).

~~~
sambeau
Heroku is a Glaswegian-Bovine greeting. Strickly speaking it should be
Arighku.

~~~
troels
Who the heck is _Glaswegian-Bovine_?

~~~
sambeau
It's when the fine people of Glasgow (in Scotland) talk to cows.

~~~
troels
I see. Thanks for educating me.

------
Nemisis7654
This is the third mobile cloud platform I've heard about in the last several
hours (Parse, Kinvey, Fukime) and it is something that I could definitely use.
I am wondering, anyone know which one is the best to use? It may be early
since they are all still in beta.

------
pan69
Very interesting. The name doesn't bother me at all. At least, it's not as bad
as this guy who named his business Comtaste:

<http://www.comtaste.com>

------
iqster
I'm sure some folks are getting lots of yucks from the name. Can you imagine
being in a corporate IT job and trying to justify to management that the next
project should be built on their platform?

~~~
Swizec
Fairly certain the corporate version of this product would/will have a
different name.

It's actually aimed at script kiddies who want to make cool things ...
definitely not the product/branding/anything for people with an IT department.

------
saddino
Fukime in the Parse -- it's so Kinvey!

------
ideamonk
The page for Screamer <http://fukime.com/#screamer> says -

With _Sister_ you can:

It was to be s/Sister/Screamer I suppose

~~~
Swizec
Oooh, thanks for noticing that. Getting fixed ASAP!

------
tadruj
I wonder, who's playing with the post title :D he must like fukime, and I bet
it's not just because of the cool name :)

------
evilswan
The name will hold them back.

------
ahmetalpbalkan
This is so awesome.

------
Hisoka
This is so funny. I like it. +1 for humor. Parse.com just sounds so ordinary.

~~~
hsparikh
I am literally holding my stomach in laughter. Great name and nice to see
founders with a sense of humor.

------
howsta
lol I was afraid I had just clicked on a hentai link at first.

